
Apple Blocks Developer from App Store - asnyder
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/07/technology/07apple.html
======
cscotta
What surprises me here is the Apple spokewoman's suggestion that "users whose
accounts had been misused dispute the charges with their card companies"
rather than initiating action against Mr. Nguyen and issuing refunds at his
expense.

Apple's developer agreement requires that developers refund the total price of
the app, despite the fact that Apple only pays out 70% in the first place
(details: <http://news.cnet.com/apple-refund-clause-bad-for-developers>). The
company makes it painfully clear that application developers are entirely
liable in the event of customer complaints.

It strikes me as unusual that the company would urge customers to request a
chargeback, which would be filed against Apple at significant cost, as all
billing runs through iTunes. Can anyone offer an explanation for this?

~~~
biafra
Maybe those chargebacks are cheaper than having someone at Apple dealing with
this?

And its an established process for customers. They more likely know how to
deal with their credit card company than with Apple.

------
siculars
We all knew this was coming. Nevertheless, when asked, Trudy Muller, an Apple
spokeswoman recommended:

"...that users whose accounts had been misused dispute the charges with their
card companies..."

Aha. So Apple's technology is misused and the onus to fix any monetary
liabilities lies with the consumer.

Nice.

This kinda dovetails with the whole the-feds-need-to-enact-civil-digital-
protection-laws that blanket protect people from this kinda crap regardless of
what any one companies ToS may or may not say.

~~~
tomjen3
Actually it is a retarded idea from Apples point of view:

Chargesbacks comes with a pretty high fee, which Apple will have to pay. The
would be better of refounding the customers money, as the would be entitled to
keep their 30% and the developer would have to foot the bill.

------
jeb
It appears that the way this is working is that iTunes acccounts are being
sold in vietnam or china, these devs are purchasing these accounts and buying
a bunch of their apps.

So the devs don't seem to be the hackers.

